# Prime Rib



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 8, 2021)

Publix has USDA Choice bone-in rib roast this week, 12/8-12/14, for $6.79/lb. Decent price in these times...


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 8, 2021)

Need some for Christmas!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Publix has USDA Choice bone-in rib roast this week, 12/8-12/14, for $6.79/lb. Decent price in these times...



Does that sale start tomorrow?
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 8, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Does that sale start tomorrow?
> Al


Today Al. The ad says boned and tied which I'm assuming means they remove the bones and then tie them back on. I would get mine whole...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2021)

Great Price for these days!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Today Al. The ad says boned and tied which I'm assuming means they remove the bones and then tie them back on. I would get mine whole...



I agree, I’m going to get a whole 7 bone roast still in the cryovac.
I’m going to get the Greenwise Angus.
It’s a couple of dollars more, but worth it, IMHO.
Al


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 8, 2021)

Dang that would be a dangerous sale for me..... I think the wife would take my wallet from me.....


----------



## Cabo (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. I was just at Publix in Clearwater and no sale yet.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 8, 2021)

Cabo said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was just at Publix in Clearwater and no sale yet.


I just looked at the ad for your store at Beckett Lake Plaza and they're running a different ad than here in South Carolina which I think is not uncommon. Sorry about that...


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2021)

I'll be waiting to see what the Xmas specials come out at. Last years I copped three whole in the bag rib roasts, all for under five bucks a pound. Maybe $5.99lb this year, we'll see!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 8, 2021)

No Publix around here so guess I'm plain out of luck! Lol

Ryan


----------



## rkrider99 (Dec 9, 2021)

Our Publix sales start on Thursdays, so I just looked at the local Publix sales ad that came out today. This is in the Orlando area.
Standing rib roasts for $6.99, Greenwise Angus Certified for $8.99

I'll be running to Publix later today.

Tom


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 9, 2021)

Cabo said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was just at Publix in Clearwater and no sale yet.





rkrider99 said:


> Our Publix sales start on Thursdays, so I just looked at the local Publix sales ad that came out today. This is in the Orlando area.
> Standing rib roasts for $6.99, Greenwise Angus Certified for $8.99
> 
> I'll be running to Publix later today.
> ...


Publix's sale runs from Wednesday thru Tuesday here and the Greenwise Angus Certified is $8.79/lb. I'm headed to town today to try and grab one or two myself and I might do like 

 SmokinAl
 and get a whole one in the cry-o-vac...


----------



## Ringer (Dec 9, 2021)

Yep, on sale here in GA/TN too


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 9, 2021)

I mostly use Costo when I'm buying big chunks of meat, but I joined the KCBS this year so I could enter one of their BBQ competitions, and a perk of membership is that you can show your card and get a day pass to Restaurant Depot stores (which are normally for businesses only, you need to prove tax-exempt status to get in).

I've only been inside a Restaurant Depot once, early in the pandemic when grocery stores were running short of things, and Restaurant Depots were overstocked due to so many restaurants being closed--so they opened up to the general public.  They are a wonderland, if you cook things on a large scale.  I'm curious to see how their meat prices now compare to the retail alternatives.

I think (and hope) that KCBS membership gets you a day pass each time you visit, but the wording on the website is vague.   If it turns out to be a once-a-year benefit, I'll end up overstuffing the freezer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2021)

I just left Publix with 2 -  4 bone Greenwise Angus, cut from the chuck end.
Brought them home & cut them in half. So I have 4 really nice 2 bone roasts. My receipt says I saved $147!
Pretty cool!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I just left Publix with 2 -  4 bone Greenwise Angus, cut from the chuck end.
> Brought them home & cut them in half. So I have 4 really nice 2 bone roasts. My receipt says I saved $147!
> Pretty cool!
> Al


You're still gonna be smiling at Christmas with those savings!

Ryan


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 9, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m going to get a whole 7 bone roast still in the cryovac.


Here you go, about 19 lbs...


----------



## Ringer (Dec 9, 2021)

I just scored 2 6 bone roasts. Receipt said I saved 142.50


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I just left Publix with 2 -  4 bone Greenwise Angus, cut from the chuck end.
> Brought them home & cut them in half. So I have 4 really nice 2 bone roasts. My receipt says I saved $147!
> Pretty cool!
> Al




Holy Crap, Al !!!
Did you need a Gun & Mask?!?!

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 15, 2021)

Publix is continuing their sale on "prime rib" another week so anyone who may have missed it and wanted some, you have until December 24 to get it at $6.79/lb here in South Carolina. I can only assume that it'll still be on sale in other states where the next week's ad doesn't start until tomorrow...


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks that's gonna make the wife give me the eye roll when I go buy more already got 4 cut a couple into steaks. If it's on sale still they must think I need more that's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 15, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Thanks that's gonna make the wife give me the eye roll when I go buy more already got 4 cut a couple into steaks. If it's on sale still they must think I need more that's my story and I'm sticking to it


Me, too piney. I've already cut 2 4-rib roasts into steaks, vacuum sealed, and in the freezer along with the ribs sealed and frozen separately. I weighed my ribs and at $6.79/lb. including the ribs, it works out to about $8.77/lb. for the boneless ribeyes. Hard to beat in today's market and the next best price in South Carolina is $7.99/lb. for the bone-in rib roast. I may go buy one more and cut it between the bones for some cowboy cut steaks...


----------



## rkrider99 (Dec 15, 2021)

My son and his girlfriend came to visit this past weekend. We were planning on going out to dinner, but then I figured why not grab a rib roast and make it. Well, it turned out better than that. Went to Publix and found that they also cut the roast into some 'steakhouse cut' 2 pound  steaks (if you want to call them that). Grabbed 2 of them, 1 for each of the couples, and a nice 8 pounder that I cut into 8 steaks and about a 2 pound rack of beef ribs.

Finished plates were a 2 pound chunk cut in half, sauteed baby bellas and white mushrooms, baked potato, and home made ceasar salad.

Great dinner and a better option than going out, especially after all the martinis.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 15, 2021)

rkrider99 said:


> My son and his girlfriend came to visit this past weekend. We were planning on going out to dinner, but then I figured why not grab a rib roast and make it. Well, it turned out better than that. Went to Publix and found that they also cut the roast into some 'steakhouse cut' 2 pound  steaks (if you want to call them that). Grabbed 2 of them, 1 for each of the couples, and a nice 8 pounder that I cut into 8 steaks and about a 2 pound rack of beef ribs.
> 
> Finished plates were a 2 pound chunk cut in half, sauteed baby bellas and white mushrooms, baked potato, and home made ceasar salad.
> 
> *Great dinner and a better option than going out, especially after all the martinis.*


Looks dang good to me! Usually always better at home and definitely a lot less expensive plus more time with family...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2021)

My freezer is just about full, but might have to pick up a couple more!
Al


----------



## rkrider99 (Dec 16, 2021)

For those of you that have Winn-Dixie, they also have their standing rib roasts on sale for $5.99


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 20, 2021)

Went to Winn Dixie today and had to ask if they had anymore guy brought some out I grabbed 3 and then he told me there is a limit of 1 that didn't make me real happy. So while he was still standing there I put all 3 back he says people usually buy 1 take it out to the car then come back in and buy another until they get how many they want. I told him it's a bit farther to Publix but they have them for 6.79 or 6.99 and no limit and on top of that they cut them off the bone and tie them back on and honestly they looked better there as well. I now have 2 more 6 bone and 1 more 4 bone


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm debating going back to Publix for another one or two myself if I get a chance...


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 20, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I'm debating going back to Publix for another one or two myself if I get a chance...



I probably should have bought even more heck it was cheaper than the 80/20 ground chuck well ok maybe not quite once you add up the bones and extra fat but close enough


----------



## negolien (Dec 20, 2021)

Man wish i could find deals like that I just came from safeway 8.99 a lb for chuck  11.99 a lb for brisket 24.99 a lb for rib eye 7 a lb for whole chickens... I did see some SRF wagyu ribeye roasts but only 1 lbers lol 32.99 a lb. 

 Guess it's time to join the mob and just start filling up a shopping cart full of meat totaling no more than$800 and leaving LOL O.o. What great times we live in eh.....


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 21, 2021)

Late to the party, but here in NC both Food Lion and Aldi have bone-in for 6.99, Harris Teeter 7.99 (another buck for Angus). Always been able to get the butchers (at HT and FL) to cut/tie the ribs.
Still have a 4-bone in freezer I was going to pull out for Christmas, but think I’ll leave it there and cook a fresh one (and get the frozen one another playmate )


----------



## forktender (Dec 21, 2021)

Are we sure that it's "prime rib" and not a select grade standing rib roast?
Hell, if it’s actually prime, I'd toss everything in my freezers out and stock them full of prime rib for that price. I'm not a fan of the select standing rib roasts, they can be tough and a lot of that select meat comes from Mexico.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 21, 2021)

forktender said:


> Are we sure that it's "prime rib" and not a select grade standing rib roast?
> Hell, if it’s actually prime, I'd toss everything in my freezers out and stock them full of prime rib for that price. I'm not a fan of the select standing rib roasts, they can be tough and a lot of that select meat comes from Mexico.



They are "Choice" grade I plan to cut all but one of mine into steaks. With just the wife and I the steaks work out better. We actually sampled a couple of the steaks the other night hence why I went and got three more yesterday. Choice standing ribeye roasts for about the same price as ground chuck is a good deal in my mind


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 21, 2021)

forktender said:


> Are we sure that it's "prime rib" and not a select grade standing rib roast?
> Hell, if it’s actually prime, I'd toss everything in my freezers out and stock them full of prime rib for that price. I'm not a fan of the select standing rib roasts, they can be tough and a lot of that select meat comes from Mexico.


No, not Prime grade. Publix, Food Lion, and probably Winn Dixie sell USDA Choice grade. Some grocers such as Lowes Foods in my area, do sell Select grade. "Prime Rib" is mostly a misnomer these days, but has become the accepted standard name for bone-in rib roast, standing rib roast, E-Z Carve rib roast, etc...


----------



## forktender (Dec 21, 2021)

I'll have to try some out, they will have a big sale after Christmas, you just have to get to the store early before they sell out.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 21, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> No, not Prime grade. Publix, Food Lion, and probably Winn Dixie sell USDA Choice grade. Some grocers such as Lowes Foods in my area, do sell Select grade. "Prime Rib" is mostly a misnomer these days, but has become the accepted standard name for bone-in rib roast, standing rib roast, E-Z Carve rib roast, etc...


Correct. Cut is a rib roast, prime is a quality classification.

more than you probably will ever want to know:




__





						tag based on what is being viewed.     We filter the output of wp_title() a bit - see     agriflex_filter_wp_title() in functions.php.     -->   <title>     USDA Beef Quality and Yield Grades - Meat Science
					






					meat.tamu.edu
				




[and yeah, most everything I see in the grocer chains is Choice … mid-grade, and pretty good (though I see differences store-to-store)]


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 21, 2021)

Not sure why link filtered out the title … 

“*USDA Beef Quality and Yield Grades*


----------



## fxsales1959 (Dec 21, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Publix has USDA Choice bone-in rib roast this week, 12/8-12/14, for $6.79/lb. Decent price in these times...


Winn dickme is $5.99/lb here in SE FL. I got into a terse argument with the nimrod at publix who told me ALL standing rib roast were cut off bone and tied.   hasta la vista "meat cutter"


----------



## fxsales1959 (Dec 21, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Publix is continuing their sale on "prime rib" another week so anyone who may have missed it and wanted some, you have until December 24 to get it at $6.79/lb here in South Carolina. I can only assume that it'll still be on sale in other states where the next week's ad doesn't start until tomorrow...


not "prime" but good for two of. sorry for bad pictures, not doing the SPG until tomorrow


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 21, 2021)

fxsales1959 said:


> not "prime" but good for two of. sorry for bad pictures, not doing the SPG until tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 21, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> I now have 2 more 6 bone and 1 more 4 bone


I made it to Publix and picked up 2 more 4 bone roasts today for more steaks, I'm done now...


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 21, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I made it to Publix and picked up 2 more 4 bone roasts today for more steaks, I'm done now...



Yeah me too well that is if they don't extend the sale longer and tempt us more


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 21, 2021)

Not sure if Krogers extended their sale but I picked up a nice 13lb bone in rib roast for $6.79 a lb the other day. Believe it was swift brand in the cryo will have to look again.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks for the Intel. Working out of town so carried my cooler and picked one up for $55 and saved $56! Just wish I had room for one more


----------



## forktender (Dec 21, 2021)

I just picked up two at FoodMaxx for $4.99 per pound.

Oh, I asked the meat packer, they aren't butchers at these stores any longer, if it was USA raised beef or beef branded "American Beef" that is imported from Mexico. And he said that it is imported from Kansas, I was glad to hear that, I wouldn't have bought it if it was imported from Mexico.

Thanks for the heads up guys.

Dan.

PS. If you guys have a Safeway store near you, they have bone in hams on sale for $0.95 per pound, I bought two 12lber's for the freezer. My freezers are maxed out now, time to start eating......LOL
Doing this low carb thing is crazy, I've been eating meat with every meal and also snacking on it between meals. I really can't believe that I've lost 20 lbs in such a short time eating as much food as I have been, it's completely bizarre too me, I'm eating something every two to three hours.


----------



## Nate52 (Dec 21, 2021)

I bought a whole roast here at a northeast chain. The price for choice was $6.99, but I'm apparently the first person to ever go into that store and use terms like cryovac and know what I'm talking about.

So he gave me an angus choice for the regular choice price. Saved about $40 total on the deal.

I know there are differing opinions about whether there's even a difference between choice and angus choice, but I'll take it!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 21, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Thanks for the Intel. Working out of town so carried my cooler and picked one up for $55 and saved $56! Just wish I had room for one more


I bet I could find room for your 1 more! Lol.  Good thing I don't have a store like that around! I'd need another deep freeze,  only have 3 and an upright.  Ok so maybe I am a hoarder! Either that or join 

 forktender
  and eat meat at every meal and snack!

Ryan


----------



## Ringer (Dec 21, 2021)

I just went back to Publix and picked up a 14ish pounder. Cut the steaks and saved the ribs for a smoke. I have no idea how those will turn out since they aren't short ribs. $96


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 21, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Thanks for the Intel. Working out of town so carried my cooler and picked one up for $55 and saved $56! Just wish I had room for one more



As cold it is you can just keep it outside 



Ringer said:


> I just went back to Publix and picked up a 14ish pounder. Cut the steaks and saved the ribs for a smoke. I have no idea how those will turn out since they aren't short ribs. $96



Looks good that's pretty much what we've done. I have cut down the size of a couple of the rib sections for use in making soup and vacuum sealed them


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 21, 2021)

Nate52 said:


> So he gave me an angus choice for the regular choice price.


Don't get too caught up in the whole "Angus" marketing gimmick. Here's an excerpt from one article about what is Angus beef...
*Angus Beef vs. Other Breeds*
All beef in the United States is inspected by the U.S. Department of Agriculture; this is mandatory and is performed for the reason of food safety. However, when it comes to determining whether the beef is Angus or not, it is the breeder's responsibility to prove to the USDA that the beef is Angus—and this is as basic as showing that the cattle's hide is at least 51 percent black. To be classified as Angus, the breed of cattle is legally determined by visual inspection only (known as its phenotype). There is no genetic testing done to say exactly which breed it is.

I don't like posting links, but here's where this came from...








						Angus Beef: Buying, Cooking, and Recipes
					

Angus beef refers to meat from a breed of cattle that has become the most popular in the U.S. It has good marbling and is offered as Prime or Choice.




					www.thespruceeats.com
				




Here's another article, but a simple internet search will turn up many more so check it out...








						What is Angus Beef and Why the Angus Label Doesn't Matter - Just Cook by ButcherBox
					

Angus beef is often used to designate a better quality product. But in fact, the term doesn’t have anything to do with quality or beef raised naturally.




					justcook.butcherbox.com
				




This is somewhat different when you start talking about an Angus "brand" such as C.A.B., or Certified Angus Beef, which was created in 1978 by the  American Angus Association. Certified Angus Beef has some more standards other than being black, but the average person wouldn't be able to taste or tell the difference.

But I understand people's mindset and it can be hard thing to change...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 21, 2021)

Ringer said:


> ...saved the ribs for a smoke. I have no idea how those will turn out since they aren't short ribs


Beef back ribs is what they are. Same as pork back ribs or "baby backs" as most call them. 
Here's a good recipe...





						Basic Beef Ribs
					

The same follower who requested a basic easy method of making brisket and chicken asked if I would do a post on Basic Ribs. Here it is! This is the method to make delicious beef ribs in the smoker that can be easily made by a beginning smoker.  I will address the different kinds of ribs. Prime...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




They are also very good for beef stock used in soup...


----------



## Nate52 (Dec 21, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Don't get too caught up in the whole "Angus" marketing gimmick. Here's an excerpt from one article about what is Angus beef...
> *Angus Beef vs. Other Breeds*
> All beef in the United States is inspected by the U.S. Department of Agriculture; this is mandatory and is performed for the reason of food safety. However, when it comes to determining whether the beef is Angus or not, it is the breeder's responsibility to prove to the USDA that the beef is Angus—and this is as basic as showing that the cattle's hide is at least 51 percent black. To be classified as Angus, the breed of cattle is legally determined by visual inspection only (known as its phenotype). There is no genetic testing done to say exactly which breed it is.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not getting hung up on the Angus vs non-angus. Like I said, I've seen a lot of different views on it. A few years ago, I even asked one of the butchers at this store what the difference is and he just laughed, shrugged, and said "the price."

Regardless of that, a buddy bought one of the pre-buthchered Angus roasts to cut into steaks. They were far and away better than the choice steaks that usually come out of here.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 22, 2021)

Nate52 said:


> I even asked one of the butchers at this store what the difference is and he just laughed, shrugged, and said "the price."


That would most likely be correct. The main thing that I try to point out to folks is that Angus is a breed of cattle, not a grade such as prime or choice, and does not guarantee any particular level of quality. Buy beef from grocery stores by grade, not breed or brand. 

Now buying beef directly from a cattle farmer or rancher is a completely different subject...


----------

